# Canning Meat



## Nowell3 (Oct 23, 2008)

Are you supposed to cook meat before canning it?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

What meats do you want to can?


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

It's possible to can both raw and cooked meats, but like Dean asked, what specific meats?

ALL meat must be canned using a pressure CANNER, not pressure cooker. They are NOT the same.

Please, please, please take the time to read several online pubs about home preservation and canning. Better safe than sorry when it comes to feeding yourself and family.

USDA Canning Guide (1994)
National Center for Home Food Preservation
Food Storage - Extension Publications & Knowledge Base - Utah State University Extension - extension.usu.edu
Major Canning Sins - Food Safety Publications - Food Safety - extension.usu.edu

Net


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Precooking the meat before canning gives a better looking product, more like commercial stuff. Raw pack is easier, but the product tends to look different, one of my people said it looked like "dog food". I never minded the appearance issue, but some of my eaters do, so I hot pack my meats, precooking as per the Ball Blue Book, before canning. It does not add much extra time once you get going.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

I precook the meat. I especially like to can shredded chicken. Useful in tacos, bbq, chicken salad, casseroles, etc. You can’t tell it’s not freshly cooked.


----------

